# iron and clay cowpeas



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

i planted a hand full of these when i did my plots because i got them for free...... they were 6 inches in 9 days after one good rain, and now they are absolutely gone!!!!!!! the deer ate them all the way to the dirt......... was wondering if anyone else planted these.........


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

They're a popular food plot in the south.

Given the economic advantages of a weed-free plot using rr soybeans, I don't see much reason to go with cowpeas.


----------



## ThumbBum (Oct 13, 2003)

FL
I thought I had heard that that cowpeas were more cold tolerant then soys and would survive longer into the winter.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

Cowpeas (blackeyed peas) are one of the most desireable forages for deer that I have ever planted. Once deer find it and learn to like it (it doesn't take long) it disappears like snow in a hot summer day. I have never had this forage last into late summer or certainly October 1st. I know that winter peas (field or yellow peas) will take a frost of 20 degrees if allowed to grow into at least early maturity. This goes for many other plants, such as oats, forage rape, and yes, clover and other supposedly cold weather forage. They need to grow a bit (six or more weeks) and be exposed to cold weather gradually and becomr tempered before they can take a hit from a good freeze. Some plant types are more tolerant even at an early age.

I have a suspicion that cowpeas have little to no resistance to a freeze. Can anybody out there verify this subject with certainty? 

I planted cowpeas in five differant kill plots along with a forage rape blend in late August. Generally deer shy away from forage rape at first, which is one of the main reasons I include forage rape when planting soybeans, (four weeks after the soys). This allows the soys to get established and grow to a height of 6-8 inches. This magic height I have found is where the soys can take a pretty good hit from the deer. The plant tends to grow lateral branches and keep on growing even though they may not grow over a height of 12 inches. It becomes a bush versus its normal tendency to grow a main stem, with a few laterals to a height of 36 inches or more.


----------



## GrouseBuster (Apr 18, 2004)

None of my cow peas have ever made it any where near a frost. This year was no exception. Another thing I discovered in my Grouse plots this year is that Bears love sunflowers!


----------



## ThumbBum (Oct 13, 2003)

Sorry Fellas
I had thought that cowpeas and winter peas were the same thing, I had to ge back and re-read the "Cadillac Option" in Ed's book.


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

where the hell can i get this book????


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

You can still plant wheat or rye to have a great crop that will be able to withstand both cold temps and heavy grazing pressure. In fact, you can still plant clovers an chicory in with the wheat and rye if the field has been prepared well and can have a great crop of perennials for next year. Wheat and rye are lower on the nutrition scale, although not bad, but most of the time it's better to have an average crop that last for many months and makes it through sping, than a great crop that can't make it through 10/1, especially on limited acreage. If you have lots of food plot acreage and areas to burn on very specific seed varieties that last for a couple months or less....go for it, but if not you can get consistancy over the long haul by planting both annual and perennial mixes that target plant growth that matures at various season over a full 12 months or more.

It's not too late though for a great crop for this year!


----------

